# Generator



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Does anyone have knowledge on the size of generator it would take to effectively run a K-1500? 

Its a good time to buy one regardless but I have a snake in a remote location and I may not be able to string enough large cord to run the machine.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I would run a spartan 1065 off a honda 2000 watt at my last shop. New, it would hande it no problem, used older one would require a little help getting the drum started, like a quick hand spin. I will add that I currently have a 3500 watt generator and I can run the spartan 2001 while running the jackhammer, so the 3500 has some good power. Mine is a beat to hell honda that is close to its last days. My next generator will actually be a harbor freight model with the predator engine...those things are actually reliable workhorses and quieter than comparable brands. I've got a few friends and my father in law who own those and they are solid.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Ohm's law again*



Hoosier Plumber said:


> Does anyone have knowledge on the size of
> <SNIP>
> EG: Look at the starting amperage load on the K-1500
> 
> ...


----------

